

What is going on with Netflix lately? - mjurek
http://www.tekgoblin.com/2011/06/29/what-is-going-on-with-netflix-lately/

======
ISeemToBeAVerb
Yeah, seems like they keep trying to make the site "better". In reality, I had
very few issues with the old layout and functionality. Judging by the cascade
of negative comments on their blog, I'd say other users feel similarly
frustrated.

At this point, member reviews don't even load at all, and the new side scroll
animation just makes browsing more difficult.

I'd like to see them lay off the design crack and put more focus into what
matters most; expanding their streaming content and making sure it works.

~~~
sixtofour
Yeah, I'm getting pretty tired of Netflix streamed movies' video suddenly
freezing, as the audio just marches on, oblivious to its left behind partner.
Is it silverlight, or bandwidth, or something else? Don't know.

I've never had a problem with Amazon streaming rentals (on flash, on Linux).

I can almost say the same of YouTube streaming rentals (on flash, on Linux),
except the last three movies I watched there suddenly stopped, reporting that
they had played the entire movie when only N minutes had actually elapsed.
Happens two or three times per movie.

------
dpark
I haven't had any real problems with Netflix except:

1\. The PSN outage severed my streaming for a while, and 2\. Their redesigns
are a bit annoying and seem recently to be counterproductive. Particularly on
the PS3, I find the most recent rendition to be much more awkward than the
previous.

I haven't experienced any outage problems that I could attribute to Netflix,
though.

------
mjurek
They need to get their shit together.

